# Trópicos expandiram-se 500km para norte e sul nos últimos 25 anos



## Vince (4 Dez 2007 às 10:27)

Segundo um estudo a publicar brevemente na Nature Geoscience, a circulação atmosféria associada ao clima e regiões tropicais expandiu-se 500 quilometros para norte e para sul nos últimos 25 anos. Desconhecem-se as causas, se é ou não devido ao aquecimento global ou a algum ciclo natural, pois os modelos globais apesar de preverem alguma expansão, este estudo revela que ela é muito superior ao que indicavam esses modelos.



> *Climate Change Pushing Tropics Farther, Faster*
> Over the past 25 years the tropics have expanded by as much as 300 miles (500 kilometers) north and south—evidence of climate change in action, a new study says.
> 
> This not only means that rain-drenched regions near the Equator are growing, experts say, but also that global warming may be pushing deserts poleward in places such as the U.S. Southwest, Mexico, Australia, South Africa, South America, and the Mediterranean.
> ...


(c) National Geographic




> Progress Article abstract
> Nature Geoscience
> Published online: 2 December 2007 | doi:10.1038/ngeo.2007.38
> 
> ...


(c) Nature Geoscience


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Dez 2007 às 12:32)

Bolas! Isso é imenso! Agora entendo pk não chove mais em Portugal! Lisboa fica com a antiga posição de Rabat! 

Quero ir viver pa Lapónia! Junto do Pai Natal! Lá eu era feliz!!!


----------



## Dan (4 Dez 2007 às 13:04)

A expansão dos trópicos até acaba por ser positiva. Vastas regiões em África passaram a ter mais precipitação, o que evita algumas daquelas crises de fome que afectavam o Sahel.


----------



## MSantos (4 Dez 2007 às 14:13)

Dan disse:


> A expansão dos trópicos até acaba por ser positiva. Vastas regiões em África passaram a ter mais precipitação, o que evita algumas daquelas crises de fome que afectavam o Sahel.



Mas Portugal ficou sem chuva...


----------



## Vince (4 Dez 2007 às 14:44)

MSantos disse:


> Mas Portugal ficou sem chuva...



Pois, é o que eles referem no texto, das consequências das depressões poderem  ter um trajecto mais a norte e afectarem os niveis de precipitação e clima das latitudes médias, algo de que já se fala há muitos anos a propósito das alterações climáticas em Portugal. 



> That's because the shift in the Northern and Southern Hemisphere jet streams could alter the tracks of storms, such as those that hit the U.S. West Coast each winter.
> "If some of that storminess moves farther north, there is potential for changes in water supply [and] snowpack—things that determine climate in mid-latitudes, where a lot of agriculture is dependent on reliable rainfall," Seidel said.



Resta saber se em contrapartida não haverá um aumento da precipitação convectiva, que sendo irregular e por vezes extrema, poderia contudo equilibrar um pouco as coisas em termos de água no sul do país, mas não por exemplo no interior norte.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Dez 2007 às 19:21)

*Clima tropical atinge regiões onde não deveria chegar até o século XXII*

Como se as conhecidas conseqüências da mudança climática já não fossem suficientes, agora há a informação de que o clima tropical acelerou sua expansão nos últimos 25 anos, atingindo regiões as quais deveria chegar apenas no próximo século. Este é o alerta feito por especialistas de várias instituições acadêmicas dos Estados Unidos no último número da revista especializada britânica "Nature Geoscience".
Esta conclusão é fruto de uma análise feita por pesquisadores por meio dos resultados de estudos anteriores, que registraram as variações climatológicas vividas pelo planeta entre 1979 e 2004. Nesse espaço de tempo, as zonas tropicais do planeta se estenderam por cerca de 2,5 graus sobre a latitude da Terra, o que provocou mudanças nas temperaturas atmosféricas, nos ventos e nos níveis de ozônio das regiões agora tropicais.
"As temperaturas tropicais são consideradas altas e, exceto nas grandes regiões de monção, as variações climatológicas entre os dias e as estações são pequenas se comparadas com os climas extratropicais", comentam os pesquisadores. Acrescentam que "outra característica importante dos trópicos é a prevalência de chuvas nas regiões mais próximas à linha do Equador, o que as diferencia das condições secas apresentadas pelas áreas subtropicais".
Sobre estas últimas regiões, especificamente, os cientistas lançam outra advertência: com a expansão dos trópicos, as zonas subtropicais estão tendo que se deslocar e já alcançam espaços próximos ao Mar Mediterrâneo, ao norte do México e mesmo zonas da América do Sul onde antes esse clima não era presente. "Uma expansão das áreas tropicais rumo aos pólos pode gerar inclusive condições mais secas para as regiões subtropicais do planeta, tão povoadas, mas podem produzir também um aumento da umidade em outras zonas", dizem os pesquisadores.
Para eles, "um aumento na extensão dos trópicos faz com que a zona do planeta afetada por tempestades tropicais aumente ou mesmo possa provocar mudanças na direção e na evolução de ciclones". 
Em termos de cartografia e astronomia, a zona tropical do planeta se estende aproximadamente por cerca de 23,5 graus de latitude para norte (delimitada pelo Trópico de Câncer) e para sul (delimitada pelo Trópico de Capricórnio) a partir da linha do Equador, que "corta" a Terra pela metade. Esta divisão geográfica não coincide com a climatológica, pois a identificação das zonas tropicais em termos climáticos é feita mediante padrões de precipitação e de temperaturas na superfície.

Último Segundo


----------

